# Tribe of Force......Beware all take upon this request...



## Alex_Fox24 (Nov 16, 2019)

-All participants must be 18+ or over-

A tribe of those who want to live out their fantasies of acting on their nonconsensual desires...To capture their toys in the village and use them for sexual and lustful purposes even though their resistance...Behind one of the huts where they beg for your halt, in the forest where their screams couldn't even be picked up by the villagers, inside of your own hut after luring them in innocently to punish and abuse...Or even to catch them in the bathhouse, using their exposed body for your kinks....Everyone is free game and no one is not...

We are a group seeking for brand new and passionate members to come to join us for a village-style roleplay group where the idea of sudden groping, molestation, rape and anything else that would be deemed as abuse is completely common for all the villagers. We accept all people of all backgrounds and we do make a point to say that you will have to be open to being used in the group if you are gonna roleplay with us and that you can stay as active as you can so that this can be fun for everyone.

Once you join, please do read through all the rules present and to place your characters and their info in our villager's area for acceptance. Once done, you are free to roleplay however you would like. Thank you everyone for reading this and we hope to see you soon on the flip side. <3

Join the Tribe of Force (18+) Discord Server!


----------



## Bluequill (Nov 29, 2019)

Interested


----------

